# Reo Cleaning: stubborn flavours.



## Alex (26/9/14)

Just browsing on ECF and they mention using a denture cleaner (efferdent) for cleaning out various parts of the Reo, that are impregnated with certain hard to remove flavours like Aniseed etc.

I was wondering if anyone here has ever tried this out. Think I'm going to give this a bash, for science.

The other tip, was suspension in dried coffee beans...of which I have plenty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

I use a solution of vinegar, distilled water and NaHCO3 (bicarbonate of soda): 100ml vinegar, 200ml distilled water and 3 teaspoons NaHCO3 and rinse well after a 12h soaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

johan said:


> I use a solution of vinegar, distilled water and NaHCO3 (bicarbonate of soda): 100ml vinegar, 200ml distilled water and 3 teaspoons NaHCO3



That sounds like a solution that would even get rid of the scum buildup in a shower.. Awesome @johan, thanks for that recipe.


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

Ah, great thread to get more info on this. 
I have just been using 96% Vodka, squirted down the juice hole through the tube followed by some hot water.
Looking forward to the results of your scientific experiments, @Alex.
Will be interesting to hear what other Reonauts do. Thanks for sharing your method, @johan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Some google searches brought up this so far:
http://www.iinlife.com/newsshow.asp?id=687&menuid=107
*Silicone and odors*

Seems like your baking soda and vinegar tip is one of the best ways to remove odours @johan 
http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/584461

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/9/14)

Using vodka for me which seems to work so far


----------



## shabbar (26/9/14)

i found a good solution to this problem , 

IF you have s stubborn flavour that doesn't want to come out , send it my way and get another

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

johan said:


> I use a solution of vinegar, distilled water and NaHCO3 (bicarbonate of soda): 100ml vinegar, 200ml distilled water and 3 teaspoons NaHCO3 and rinse well after a 12h soaking.



You sound just like Jaco with your NaHCO3

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Annema


annemarievdh said:


> You sound just like Jaco with your NaHCO3



Dit klink beter as KOEKSODA Annemarie, en NaHCO3 beskryf presies wat dit is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

johan said:


> Annema
> 
> 
> Dit klink beter as KOEKSODA Annemarie, en NaHCO3 beskryf presies wat dit is



Die proleem met sy codes is dat ek nie n idee het waarvan hy praat nie. Almal verstaan wat koeksoda is  

But thats why I love him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Jy't natuurlik nie opgelet in die chemie klas nie, ne @annemarievdh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

johan said:


> Jy't natuurlik nie opgelet in die chemie klas nie, ne @annemarievdh!



Ek het, en goeie punte gekry ook. But had to let it go end of St7 so cant remember anything on the chart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (26/9/14)

Does the ultrasonic cleaner clean REO's properly? Do i Have to dismantle it first?


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Does the ultrasonic cleaner clean REO's properly? Do i Have to dismantle it first?



Yes, quite a few Reo owners on this forum will confirm positively, including myself - no need to fully dismantle, just remove the atty from the Reo. For stubborn flavours you will still need to soak in whatever works for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Does the ultrasonic cleaner clean REO's properly? Do i Have to dismantle it first?



I would dismantle to a point... take out battery, take off atty and take atty apart and that's it. I'm mega impressed with the cleaning power of the ultra sonic cleaner and wish I had it a few months ago after I contaminated my one REO at the Cape Vape Meet... I had to wash it in sunlight dishwasher soap 4 times and then rinse it a whole bunch more and soak it in warm water for a few hours and eventually got rid of the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (26/9/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @johan.

Bought the USC for steeping juices. Just need to get a 3 pin plug as these units come with a weird plug. will try it this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

yuganp said:


> Bought the USC for steeping juices. Just need to get a 3 pin plug as these units come with a weird plug. will try it this weekend.



Don't get me started on that plug! 

I also bought mine for steeping... haven't used it for anything other than cleaning so far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (26/9/14)

I have to do mine this weekend also hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

I tidied up my vape drawers today and found a brass REO door that was pretty tarnished (as brass does) and I thought it would be a great test for the ultra sonic cleaner... I expected the door to come out sparkling... it didn't...  Looks like I will have to get out the Brasso and then put it back in!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy (29/9/14)

Milton or lemon juice


----------

